# Apicella Auto Sound



## VegasStereo (Jan 22, 2020)

Anyone here have any experience with these gentlemen? They look solid but I was wondering if anyone had any direct experience with them?


----------



## dsquared (Aug 10, 2016)

Search this forum and you’ll see for yourself . The owner is a top contributor here and the services provided are top notch .


----------



## VegasStereo (Jan 22, 2020)

I was thinking as much. I just wanted direct feedback.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi, Nick here


----------



## VegasStereo (Jan 22, 2020)

Hey bud. Your up late huh? Im a night owl myself.


----------



## thedynoguy (Jan 5, 2019)

I just got my Hellcat back from Nick. All I can say is that the total experience from start to finish was flawless. Nick's enthusiasm, coupled with his uncanny talent to design and build whatever is needed to complete the system IMHO is at the top of the chain. Take a look at his FB page for some insight to what this kid can do... https://www.facebook.com/ApicellaAutoSound/?epa=SEARCH_BOX


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

Apicella who...? Never heard of them. They sound shady.

Just kidding. They are solid. You can be confident in dealing with them.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

NIck is great. You are in very good hands


----------



## jtrosky (Jul 19, 2019)

It's amazing that he can do ANYTHING with those crazy-looking eyes! You'd think that everything would come out with swirls all through it... Go figure.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

I've bought stuff from him and seen his work. Definitely can't got wrong.


----------



## VegasStereo (Jan 22, 2020)

Many thanks! This is what I figured. Im looking forward to working with this crew. ?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

VegasStereo said:


> Hey bud. Your up late huh? Im a night owl myself.


Is being up until 4am not normal when you have a flight the next morning? Lol

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## VegasStereo (Jan 22, 2020)

SkizeR said:


> Is being up until 4am not normal when you have a flight the next morning? Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Flight jitters? Lol


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

VegasStereo said:


> Flight jitters? Lol


No, just normal day for me lol

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bbusch (Mar 17, 2018)

Considering contacting Nick myself for a quote on some sail panels and door card build outs.. only thing holding me back is the 2,750 mile one way trip so anything he does quote will mean a tow ride for the bimmer to and from NY to NV. 

While I can do the work myself his touch of perfection and the overall look of his designs has me thinking I will not be happy elsewhere.


----------



## thedynoguy (Jan 5, 2019)

Kinda makes my 325 mile drive like a run to the grocery store. That said, Nick has talents most of us mortals can only dream about. Good luck with your decision!


----------

